# What a good Auntie :)



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's windy and rainy today and Benecia decided to hide out in the babies dog house. Luckily she also decided to share with the twins. You can't really see, but there is a kid in either side of her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww, little Munchies! <3


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the social order of goats. It makes weaning and selling feel awful, but the kindness and family feel is great to see........and then......you feed and it's a free for all every goat for herself!.....then soon, when tummies are full the loving family returns! Sigh...gotta love 'em.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the "aunties" that are kind to the babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..thats cute...: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's too cute!! 

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it more comes from her wanting to be in the house, than her liking the kids. But it is nice of her to share


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^LOL!! Most of my girls would have kicked the kids out!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

How cute!


----------

